# PSE F4 Express Tuning Help Needed



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*What cams does the bow have*

It is a 1998 model but there where three different configurations one with the Maxis HL, one with the Maxis STD and one with a One-Cam set-up


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

I has two pretty aggresive cams. Know of any sites with info?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

http://tune.pse-archery.com/Default.aspx


Try the link above it is from the PSE website in the tuning chart link. just go to the 1998 year and click the detail link beside one of the F-4 Maxis bows and it will tell you all the info they have.


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

didn't really see anything on that sight to help with tuning. If anyone has any experience with this bow please drop me a note. I'm interested in nock height and rest recommendations. thanks


----------

